# Comics  > Image Comics >  is Brian K. Vaughan the best comic book writer currently

## Random4

in your opinion do you see him as the best as of right now?

----------


## Groo Odyssey



----------


## Random4

> 


lol...yeah these questions are always going to cause arguments

but still Saga is something else

----------


## Ragdoll

He is decent, and very popular with casuals, but if you read a lot of indie comics, he is just one of many talented writers, of which I have no way of choosing one favorite. Jason Aaron, Rick Remender, Robert Kirkman, Jonathan Hickman, Cullen Bunn, Bendis, Geoff Johns, Garth Ennis, Warren Ellis, Scott Snyder, Jeff Lemire, etc...

BKV has his pros and cons:
Strengths: snappy dialogue, poignant satire, unique characters, wide emotional range (makes you go from crying to laughing very quickly)
Weaknesses: wishes he was Joss Whedon, often makes his metaphors so obvious that they feel too preachy, and only seems to be able to write one comic at a time so his bibliography is miniscule compared to the other writers I cited

----------


## AUScowboy

He's recently become my fav again after alma st eight years. Saga is definitely killing it, but Private Eye with Marcos Martin on art is the best comic ive read in YEARS. So yes, for my money, hes the best. I mean, can anybody else here name a better story teller with as many hit books?

----------


## t hedge coke

He's often pretty good, but I wouldn't rank him anywhere near the top.




> I mean, can anybody else here name a better story teller with as many hit books?


Over the last year? Last five years? Ten years?

----------


## InformationGeek

Brian K. Vaughan is a good writer, but he's not the best.  His stories are kind of weak and flimsy side of things, especially having seen Y the Last Man and Saga.  He's more about the characters than the story (think a reverse Hickman if you will).

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

He's certainly one of my favourites but it's hard to call him the "best" when there are so many great writers out there. And he's certainly not without his flaws. His longer-form stories do tend to have dips in quality in the later parts. Even Y The Last Man, which had a truly excellent final six or so issues, ran out of steam for a bit at the beginning of its final act and the endings of Ex Machina and The Private Eye were good but far from great. Still, his strengths far outweigh his weaknesses and just because he's not an immediate pick for best writer out there right now doesn't mean that he isn't in the running.

Calling him the "reverse Hickman" is interesting and not without validity. But then, considering my preference for character, heart and humour, that probably explains why I find his work so much more satisfying than Hickman's expertly crafted but emotionally inert comics.

----------


## Billy Batson

*Ugh, no    .*
no thanks.jpg

----------


## Turn the Page

No. He's good, but not the best.

----------


## wwise03

This is a ridiculous question. He's not even in the top 10.

Saga was good for the first 10 issues or so, but is a boring drag now. Y: The Last Man was great. EX Machina was somewhere between ok and good. We Stand on Guard 1 was amateurish. It read like one of Mark Millar's half-baked movie pitches that is written solely to get movie money. 

That resume does not equate to him being the best writer. Off the top of my head, I'd vote for Brubaker, Hickman, Aaron, Rucka, Snyder, fraction, Morrison and maybe barbiere above Vaughan. I don't want to make it sound like I don't think Vaughan is a good writer, he is. But he hasn't earned the title of being the best.

----------


## xMatt

> in your opinion do you see him as the best as of right now?


Could make an argument for Jeff Lemire, but Brian K. Vaughan has certainly been one of the most _consistent_, quality writers over the last ten-twelve years with things like Y: The Last Man, Runaways, Dr Strange: The Oath, Ex Machina and Saga.

----------


## Noviere

I think he's really talented and consistently puts out good work, but I think it's impossible to declare _anyone_ as "the best." 

There are a handful of writers whose work I will buy based solely on the fact that they are the writer, and BKV is one of them.

----------


## ishikabe

> I think he's really talented and consistently puts out good work, but I think it's impossible to declare _anyone_ as "the best." 
> 
> There are a handful of writers whose work I will buy based solely on the fact that they are the writer, and BKV is one of them.


Same here.

----------


## greenish lantern

Because of Saga and Y the last man? Morrison, Moore, Jodorowsky and Gaiman are still way better.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Because of Saga and Y the last man? Morrison, Moore, Jodorowsky and Gaiman are still way better.


To be fair, the OP said right now. So, while the case can certainly be made for Morrison, can the same be said about Gaiman, who does very little work in comics right now, and Alan Moore whose current work is not exactly counted among his best by the few who have read it. Jodorowsky I can't comment on as his work is definitely a blank spot in my comics reading that I do need to fill sooner rather than later.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

No.  I love Runaways, I love Y The Last Man, I liked Ex Machina I hated Saga

----------


## greenish lantern

> To be fair, the OP said right now. So, while the case can certainly be made for Morrison, can the same be said about Gaiman, who does very little work in comics right now, and Alan Moore whose current work is not exactly counted among his best by the few who have read it. Jodorowsky I can't comment on as his work is definitely a blank spot in my comics reading that I do need to fill sooner rather than later.


Neil Gaiman's Sandman is far superior to Saga (which, if I'm not mistaken, is the only truly acclaimed and beloved comics written by him atm).
Alan Moore... Um... Crossed was alright? Okay, fine, cross Moore off my list.
Jodorowsky's comics are amazing, Incal and the Metabarons are classics that unfortunately most American comics fans haven't even heard. His recent work might not be quite as powerful, but it's still miles better than Saga.
Anyways, I'd say that even Lemire is better than Vaughan, though his best comics are his Graphic Novels and comics drawn by himself, and those aren't released very often (Essex County, Sweet Tooth and Underwater Welder).
Imo.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Neil Gaiman's Sandman is far superior to Saga (which, if I'm not mistaken, is the only truly acclaimed and beloved comics written by him atm).
> Alan Moore... Um... Crossed was alright? Okay, fine, cross Moore off my list.
> Jodorowsky's comics are amazing, Incal and the Metabarons are classics that unfortunately most American comics fans haven't even heard. His recent work might not be quite as powerful, but it's still miles better than Saga.
> Anyways, I'd say that even Lemire is better than Vaughan, though his best comics are his Graphic Novels and comics drawn by himself, and those aren't released very often (Essex County, Sweet Tooth and Underwater Welder).
> Imo.


Fair enough.

And I really do need to get some of Jordorowsky's comics. Humanoids collections are not cheap though.

----------


## C_Miller

He's one of my favorites, but I'd be hard to say the best. I haven't disliked a single thing I've read by him and I've read so many of his works. Y: The Last Man, Saga, Ex Machina, The Runaways, The Oath. His highs may not necessarily be as high as some, but he's incredibly consistent. I think that should be praised. He doesn't seem to be someone who's willing to pump something out just to get more books on the stands.

----------


## JayBee

One of the best but I would not say THE best.

----------


## Detox

I like a few guys better but it's completely subjective. He's talented as hell though, Y and Saga are great.

----------


## Arfguy

I am loving Saga, so I would give him the best writer title right now.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

I am a big fan of his work, and of course all this is subjective so I'm not sure there's a best and worst, rather a favourite and not-that-into, but he's at the level where if I see his name on the cover, I'll check it out.

My favourite writer is Brubaker, I enjoy basically everything he writes. Simiarly Remender.

----------


## Lasse

Vaughan is definitely one of my favourites too. He's up there with Morrison and Waid as far as I am concerned, but that's just my subjective opinion after all.

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

He's definitely talented at building characters and unique/wacky ideas (just friction' look at SAGA). I would say he's consistently putting out work that is entertaining and has depth to it, and any risk he takes is consistently successful (Pride of Bahgdad, Private Eye, even earlier stuff like Doctor Strange and heck Saga was a risk, he didn't really expect it to run for that long or be as successful as it is). Personally, I'm really enjoying his stuff, just finished Y and caught up on SAGA, looking to reread Runaways and read DS:The Oath for the first time. So I would say he's definitely consistently successful and talented. Whether he's "The Best", that's hard, because that somewhat depends on your personal preference.

----------


## Sousa

It seems like people don't understand what the word "currently" means lol but personally , its kind of hard to say if he is because he isn't writing a ton of material outside of Saga right now regardless of how great that book is. There are other writers out there that are putting out just as good material on more than one book at the same time . So even though Saga is one of the best books out there, he isn't putting out a whole ton of work while others are like Rucka, Brubaker , Hickman , Aaron etc etc

----------


## Sandinista

The three best comic book writers RIGHT NOW are the Holy British Trinity:

3. Mark Millar
2. Warren Ellis
1. Grant Morrison. 


Sorry guys. There's no competition. I love Brian K Vaughan...but like Neil Gaiman, his output is just too small to qualify, like he's a part-time comic book writer. Which is cool but not enough if you want to compete with the big boys.  The three writers I mentioned above are the only ones whose comics I will buy sight-unseen, without reading any reviews or even really researching what the plot is. They've earned that trust but consistently putting imaginative, well-crafted, entertaining original work that makes me read and re-read their stuff for years. 

There are no other writers in the Biz right now who can claim that. Love Brubaker...but he can only write noir. Love Waid...but his creator-owned output is almost nonexistent. Love Hickman...but just like Brubaker he can only write one type of story (science fiction with secret histories).  All the other popular guys... Johns, Bendis, Remender...are just average...they put out as much garbage as they do brilliant stuff.  Alan Moore WAS great...at one point...but he hasn't written anything worthy of purchase since Top Ten. He's an aging Master with his best days behind him. 

Mike Carey is the only other writer who I feel can break through my Trinity...but his output is just not up to snuff yet.

----------


## C_Miller

That can be a double edged sword. I'd argue that everything Rucka, Brubaker, Hickman and Aaron are currently doing is great. The difference between them and Vaughan is that they're producing more work. I mean, you can certainly argue that they've produced less than stellar stuff in their time. With reservation to personal interest, everything Vaughan has done has had some level of acclaim. So, he definitely has that going for him.

----------


## C_Miller

> The three best comic book writers RIGHT NOW are the Holy British Trinity:
> 
> 3. Mark Millar
> 2. Warren Ellis
> 1. Grant Morrison.


And when it comes down to it, it's all personal opinion. Personally, I don't like Mark Millar. Despite generally like the concepts he comes up with, I just don't enjoy his work. And I often refuse to read anything Warren Ellis does because he has a very short attention span and on more than one occasion has just decided to stop writing in the middle of a project.

I do love me some Grant Morrison.

And Brubaker cannot only write noir. He does have a style, but so do most screenwriters, prose writers and every other type of writer. Why is it considered a bad thing? He does espionage as well, which is very different than noir. It may not seem like it all the time, but it is. And Hickman does a ton of different things. He's a Sci-Fi writer, but the only Secret History thing I can think of is Manhattan Projects. East of West doesn't really fit that description. It deals with an alternate history, two different things. None of his Marvel work has dealt with Secret Histories. The biggest criticism that one can levy at Hickman is how he tends to make his characters pretty cold.

----------


## Clairaudient Freedom Soldier

I want to see *BKV* collaborate with *Hickman* and *Remender* on a Marvel/Image crossover, what about *you*?

----------


## Detox

> That can be a double edged sword. I'd argue that everything Rucka, Brubaker, Hickman and Aaron are currently doing is great. The difference between them and Vaughan is that they're producing more work.


That's a solid list. I'd add Lemire personally, but like you said it's all preference.

----------


## Jack00

Up until now his only comic in progress is SAGA, which was excellent for the first 15 issues, but it lost alot of momentum. And the topic is "currently", so I really don't think with just one title you can be a contender for best current writer. His new serie we stand on guard just started and to be honest it didn't do much for me. 
Guys like Aaron, Remender, Hickman, Kirkman and Snyder are leagues ahead of Brian K. imo.

----------


## wwise03

> Up until now his only comic in progress is SAGA, which was excellent for the first 15 issues, but it lost alot of momentum. And the topic is "currently", so I really don't think with just one title you can be a contender for best current writer. His new serie we stand on guard just started and to be honest it didn't do much for me. 
> Guys like Aaron, Remender, Hickman, Kirkman and Snyder are leagues ahead of Brian K. imo.


In fairness, Vaughan is doing We Stand on Guard, which was very good (sort of an average Millar-type movie pitch book mini), and has Paper Girls in the works, which I expect to be good. 

I'm debating between Aaron and Hickman being the best now, but think Aaron will take the prize when the Goddamned is released.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> He is decent, and very popular with casuals, but if you read a lot of indie comics, he is just one of many talented writers, of which I have no way of choosing one favorite. Jason Aaron, Rick Remender, *Robert Kirkman*, Jonathan Hickman, *Cullen Bunn*, *Bendis*,* Geoff Johns*, Garth Ennis, Warren Ellis, *Scott Snyder*, *Jeff Lemire*, etc...





> This is a ridiculous question. He's not even in the top 10.
> 
> That resume does not equate to him being the best writer. Off the top of my head, I'd vote for *Brubaker*, Hickman, Aaron, Rucka, *Snyder*, *fraction*, Morrison and maybe *barbiere* above Vaughan. I don't want to make it sound like I don't think Vaughan is a good writer, he is. But he hasn't earned the title of being the best.


I mean, I get it.  Opinions and blah blah blah...  but Snyder, Bendis, BUNN?  

I don't mean to diminish any writer's ability (except Bendis's), but some of those guys are nowhere near BKV's skill and ability.  Great dialog (although a bit too snappy/sassy for me at times), some excellent storytelling techniques, generally great plot progression and twists/cliffhangers, etc.

And to the ppl saying his bibliography is small, since when does quantity > quality?  Vaughan has Runaways, Pride of Baghdad, Ex Machina, Y, Saga...even Swamp Thing and various X-men entries.  Not like he's only written 2 stories ever.  If you just take a writer's Top 5 works, I'd say his Top 5 competes against almost anyone's except the "masters" - Moore, Morrison, Gaiman, etc.  

Anyway...as much as I'm slobbering all over Vaughan, I wouldn't say he's the best current active writer.  He may be Top 5 current active writers.  He's actually not a personal favorite of mine, but I can easily acknowledge how good of a damn writer he is.

----------


## Supernature

Definitely one of the best as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## C_Miller

I definitely agree with your bolded guys, but Brubaker doesn't belong on that list. He's fantastic. I'd say he's a little one note, but that really diminishes his talent, so I won't say it.

----------


## AstroWolfboy

None his work really did it for me. Y the Last man , I remember it exploding with reviews like " This is how comics should be done"  " Its not a stupid super hero book for once" . And Reviews like that are pretty bold , to call all other works for idiots. He just about smoked the competition at the Einser Awards. But at the Oscars, there always seems to be a set film type and a hand full of directors who the academy favorite that get nominated. Dramas , War films , Spielberg , Wes Anderson. And what the Oscars does for movies is tell people , these are the films you should see. And with the Eisners , these are the comics you should read . 

And when you see _should_ , it looks like _have to_, as is Im being ordered to bow down to  K. Vaughan . Thing is, If I went to comic con and got a signed copy of Saga from him, it wouldn't phase me. Because I don't see the chemistry , or like how he writes chemistry. He had the audacity to have a character that is the last man, but rather then have him go nuts, he remains loyal to this one girl traveling with a monkey. See most people saw that as  K. Vaughan writing as a genuine true willpowered person  , but I saw it as him being shaming any pigheaded guys for thinking , OH Im the last guy , no more competition , more for me. 

And same goes for Saga, but on a more grand scale , this times its false flag messages of Family morals and tacky things to make people chuckle with laughs , all the while readers are conforming to whatever indifferences they may have with some the issues in the book wither it be about gender issues, Homosexuality or same sex issues. Or like today with the Confederate flag and other social indiffrences. He's just adding political correct ideologies for the simple sake of pandering to the "Wise ones" in the comic industry. 

It's to the point where if you don't back K. Vaughan. It's as if your Anti-Comic. Which isn't true , in the slightest remote sense. I love the battles, the love stories and the small victories that are won. I love when its a fun ride overall. But the way K. Vaughan writes , isn't it.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> I definitely agree with your bolded guys, but Brubaker doesn't belong on that list. He's fantastic. I'd say he's a little one note, but that really diminishes his talent, so I won't say it.


Yeah, in all honestly I didn't want to include him.  You are right, he is great.  But you're also right about him being one-note, lacking in much variety.  Plus I was thinking about that Top 5 works measurement.  Not sure his Top 5 would compare to Hickman, Morrison, Aaron, Ellis, Millar even...VAUGHAN, etc's Top 5

----------


## InformationGeek

Are we now talking about our top favorite writers and judging where Vaughan is one them?  Well alright... Vaughan for me is not within the top 5, 10, 20, or even 30.  He somewhere in the Top 50 margin for me.  My favorite writers are Naoki Urasawa, Jeff Lemire, Scott Snyder, Tim Seeley, and ‎Ryukishi07.  Personally, my favorite writer right now who wipes the floor with every writer is Naoki Urasawa.  Fantastic writer and artist, whose done Yawara! A Fashionable Judo Girl!, Monster, Happy, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Billy Bat, and Master Keaton over the past 30 years.

----------


## HsssH

Its not fair to bring in heavyweights like Urasawa in such discussions  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ragdoll

> Personally, my favorite writer right now who wipes the floor with every writer is Naoki Urasawa.  Fantastic writer and artist, whose done Yawara! A Fashionable Judo Girl!, Monster, Happy, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Billy Bat, and Master Keaton over the past 30 years.


Not to derail the thread, but that is a writer I am just getting into and absolutely loving. I read Monster, 20th Century Boys, and just this week finished the available Billy Bat chapters. He has a vast bibliography and I can't tell what I should read from him next. Any suggestions?

----------


## InformationGeek

> Its not fair to bring in heavyweights like Urasawa in such discussions


True, he does sort of walk all over the competition the majority of the time.




> Not to derail the thread, but that is a writer I am just getting into and absolutely loving. I read Monster, 20th Century Boys, and just this week finished the available Billy Bat chapters. He has a vast bibliography and I can't tell what I should read from him next. Any suggestions?


Then Pluto is your next choice since you hit all of his big titles.  It's eight volumes long (so it won't be as time consuming at his other series), its a sci-fi mystery, and its an interesting retelling of an Astro Boy storyline.  Also, Master Keaton is now getting translated and brought over.  He doesn't write it (though implies he has helped plot some chapters), but he provides some nice artwork for the series.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Its not fair to bring in heavyweights like Urasawa in such discussions


I generally tend to think it's not _the point_ (though perhaps fair) to bring Manga writers into the discussion.  This is an American website w/ almost exclusively Western users on a forum about mostly American comics.  I believe it goes w/o saying that almost all these types of threads, unless otherwise specified, imply being exclusive to Western - really American only - comics.  It's why ppl tend to specify them as "manga" when just discussing "comics".

Not that I'm trying to detract from Manga or anything, nor am I trying to discredit anyone's opinions of how Manga creators rank amongst American writers.  I think highly of Tezuka and Tatsumi as much as the next guy - true gods of manga and the comic medium.  In fact, I almost cried when Tatsumi died...  But whatevs, someone has to be TFG at some point, right?

----------


## El Sombrero

If you would have asked me a few months ago I would have easily said yes.  I thought the last arc of Saga was much weaker than the preceding arcs...but even with that in consideration, I still probably would say BKV would be my top pick.  I think one thing that puts BKV above most of the rest of the pack is that he is (at least to my knowledge) crap-proof and doesn't really have any clear weaknesses.  Some of his work is better than others, a lot of it is GREAT, and nothing is just bad.  A lot of the guys who would be competition have put out some true stinkers, or their quality is much more inconsistent.  

Jason Aaron's X-Men was just horrible to the point where I can't believe the same person wrote it.  With Remender, Deadly Class is so good but I really don't care for his other output at all.  Gillen's voice turns me off.  Hickman is too cold.  Ellis can't commit to projects; if he starts to consistently finish his work, maybe he'd be my choice.  I often find Rucka's work kind of boring.  I always find Brubaker's work EXTREMELY boring.  Fraction is just all over the place.  Snyder kills it with atmosphere but hits you over the head with his themes and symbolism to the point where it's a real turnoff.  I think Waid is overrated.  Lemire is often good but not "this is blowing me away" impressive.  Johns is great at what he does but I don't think what he does is that ambitious.  Soule and Ewing are doing really strong work at Marvel but need a blowaway project.  Morrison would have been my previous top writer choice but I thought his last few DC projects were weak and retreads of stuff he's already done; it feels like he's recycling ideas more than anything else at this point.  I think those are all the main candidates?  

BKV sometimes uses the same voice for a lot of characters, but the way he mixes genres, immediately attaches you to characters, sells emotion, it's all really strong.

----------


## DIVINITY

He's definitely, *one* of the Best Out!!

----------


## johnmahananda

No, that would be Warren Ellis.

----------


## johnmahananda

Rucka and Lemire are good, too. I enjoy Antony Johnston's stories. Right now, though, Nick Spencer writes one of the best series I've ever read --- _Morning Glories_. An amazing book... Joshua Dysart and Matt Kindt are solid.

Grant Morrison writes to himself and his stuff is getting weird and boring. Matt Fraction is everything comics shouldn't be.

And, I guess I need to say it: I liked _Y: The Last Man_ pretty well but _Saga_ really took a bad nose-dive...

----------


## johnmahananda

> The three best comic book writers RIGHT NOW are the Holy British Trinity:
> 
> 3. Mark Millar
> 2. Warren Ellis
> 1. Grant Morrison.


Ellis is miles beyond those two...not even close...

----------


## Detox

> Rucka and Lemire are good, too. I enjoy Antony Johnston's stories. Right now, though, Nick Spencer writes one of the best series I've ever read --- _Morning Glories_. An amazing book... Joshua Dysart and Matt Kindt are solid.
> 
> Grant Morrison writes to himself and his stuff is getting weird and boring. Matt Fraction is everything comics shouldn't be.
> 
> And, I guess I need to say it: I liked _Y: The Last Man_ pretty well but _Saga_ really took a bad nose-dive...


I'm with you on Lemire and Dysart, Kindt is hit or miss for me and he doesn't always finish his stories strong. 

Oh, and Saga is back!!

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

A lot of writers have good runs and crap runs. Also, what some love, some hate. I think Saga is very entertaining but, while Y The Last Man is pretty popular, I think it is one the most inane, over rated crap fests ever. It is going to be hard to get a consensus on anyone.

----------


## friendly-fire-press

Hmmmm

He's certainly *one* of the best ... not sure if I'd be bold enough to label him *the* single best

----------


## matt levin

good heavens, no--
Stan Sakai (Usagi Yojimbo)
Eric Powell  (Goon)
David Latham (Stray Bullets)
I choose all of them before I'd choose Vaughan...

----------


## AstroWolfboy

> A lot of writers have good runs and crap runs. Also, what some love, some hate. I think Saga is very entertaining but, while Y The Last Man is pretty popular, I think it is one the most inane, over rated crap fests ever. It is going to be hard to get a consensus on anyone.


I didn't like Y the last man either, maybe I'd give Saga more of a chance, had I heard more things like " You don't have to like Y  to like Saga" . But I don't its always his fans saying stuff like " Everything he writes is Friggin scripture , as if a burning bush wrote it in stone" . I don't like Brian K. Vaugn since hes being touted as the John Steinbeck of Comics.  Where one day "Y: the Last man" could be substitute for " Of Mice and Men"

----------


## Jasper Avenue

Fact: Jeff Lemire is the best current writer.

----------


## Dorktron

For me:

1. Hickman
2. Rucka
3. Lemire

----------


## ysemaj

I am enjoying Lazarus so much recently that I'd have to say Rucka is at the top of his game and probably one of the best in the industry at the moment. His newly announced series which introduces new characters into the world of DragonAge has got me so excited. Looking forward to seeing Rucka write a high fantasy book as his world building skills are astounding (yes yes the world of Dragon Age has already been establish but I hope he get to flesh it out even more). Although, I really wasn't a fan of Rucka's 'Veil' though but I just hope that's a blip.

BKV is great but not the best at the moment. Saga has been very 'meh' the past few arcs but #30 was spectacular so hoping it picks up its game again. The Private Eye was a very nice experiment and a helluva strong comic. It's Eisner win was well deserved. I wasn't a massive fan of Y either but thought it was okay at times. Too early to call We Stand on Guard.

Aside from Rucka, Aaron is doing some fantastic work on Southern Bastards and Thor, and I'm hoping The Goddamned is going to be good. Truth be told I haven't read much of Hickmans stuff except East of West which is one of my favourites as well.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

Vaughn is good, but not great. Even though Saga and Y: The Last Man are near masterpieces of series', there is not much for him in terms of great stories after that. Runaways is not that good and I personally finds it overrated, Never read his Swamp Thing books, and We Stand On Guard was a really good first issue, but there is only one issue out so I can't have a full opinion on the whole series yet. In short, I think Jeff Lemire and Scott Snyder do what Brian K. Vaughn does but only I think they are better than him.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

> Fact: Jeff Lemire is the best current writer.


So true. He is a brilliant writer that blows my mind with everything he writes.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Fact: Jeff Lemire is the best current writer.


 Far from fact.  

I love him, I truly do.  I've loved everything I've read of his and think he's a master at writing w/ emotion and drive.  I think he was my favorite writer of 2012-2014.  But most of his stories are predictable and storytelling seems too safe compared to some of the other elite writers out there.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

> No, that would be Warren Ellis.


I don't like Transmetropolitan at ALL. But the stuff he has made past that has been nothing but amazing. I still prefer Lemire right now, BUT Ellis is really close.

----------


## jacob g

> I am enjoying Lazarus so much recently that I'd have to say Rucka is at the top of his game and probably one of the best in the industry at the moment.


For past year I have no problem to admit that Lazarus is the best ongoing book I follow. No matter how I love crime books from Bru and Aaron, no matter how astonishing Sattelite Sam is... Lazarus is the one.

----------


## fred

> Neil Gaiman's Sandman is far superior to Saga (which, if I'm not mistaken, is the only truly acclaimed and beloved comics written by him atm).
> Alan Moore... Um... Crossed was alright? Okay, fine, cross Moore off my list.
> Jodorowsky's comics are amazing, Incal and the Metabarons are classics that unfortunately most American comics fans haven't even heard. His recent work might not be quite as powerful, but it's still miles better than Saga.
> Anyways, I'd say that even Lemire is better than Vaughan, though his best comics are his Graphic Novels and comics drawn by himself, and those aren't released very often (Essex County, Sweet Tooth and Underwater Welder).
> Imo.


If it wasn't for the the metabarons and the Incal, Vaughan would never of wrote saga, so yeah definitely agree Jodorowsky's important to comic history. But still, Vaughan, Hickman and Lemire are amongst my favourites. Ryan Browne is my current fave, as God hates astronauts is sublimely mental.

----------


## Karthak

Vaughan? The endings of Y: The Last Man and Pride of Baghdad pissed me off so much I've never re-read them, and I really disliked the protagonist of Ex Machina.

----------


## filero

I enjoy his books and I buy whatever has his name but there are other great writers out there, I'm glad Image is around because I enjoy their books quite a bit.

----------

